# Saturday report (Sorta)



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Gonna let the other guys do the report. I ain't a very good person with words. But here are some pictures of what we did...


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

A picture is worth a thousand words. I don't have a clue about posting pictures. Looks like you had a day a lot like mine with the exception of the grouper. Caught loads of jacks and tons of snapper all day but couldn't buy a grouper bite. What area did you fish? We fished the navy dive tenders and fished around the avocet then came back into the penhall. Tried to chum some black snappers up but all we could catch were reds. Did catch some decent triggerfish around some reef balls. Thanks for your report and once again some beautiful pictures.


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

Eric-Polbender, Brett-bwendel07, Wade....no intro or explanation required :toast and I decided Saturday looked like a damn fine day to head out to find some dinner.

Meet up at 0:dark30 load up the boat, ready to go....uh oh! where di all the gas go, the 2 "gas" gauges are reading less than full, hmmm.... head off to fill up the tanks. Stop at beach marina and dang it...closed. Well, now the gauges read full! Well better safe than sorry, so off to Daybreak....well, only takes 8 gallons...OH S***...those are the trim gauges :doh Crisis averted, and off we go.



Needless to say it was dead flat water skiing smoooooth all the way out.:bowdown

First stop, make bait....the mingos were all but flinging themselves into the boat....a couple rubies to boot as well.



Next stop, points unknown for bigger fish. Well get to the first stop and no waves, no current and no BIG fishies, just one nice dinner plate scamp....OK then, let's try by that big ol pile of steel over yonder for some AJ's. Well we managed one 25 lber, fun to catch oke, and 30 or 40 bite offs...too many teeth over here, let's go.



Next stop...nada...

Next stop...BOOM Brett hooks up on a NICE Red Grouper and rod tip pointed DOWN










couple more livies soaked on the bottom and BOOM once again another big ol' reef donkey....this one is determined NOT to take a boat ride.

Keeps on strippin drag off the 6/0 in a big way....after much cussing and grunting ....boat this nice lil guy














OK, next spot....soak a bunch more bait...BINGO... Eric winches up a NICE scamp to make mine look tiny :reallycrying...OK then throw down some more big livies...that ain't workin, better check my bait...BOOM, dammit another gawdamn AJ...MY back already aches!

Fight it all the way up, wait a minute! That' a nice, if not outta season sow snapper! :banghead

A quick pic, and a kiss goodbye....








[/quote]



OK, times running out! all big baits to the bottom!

BOOM, Eric hooks up another donkey!

Fighting like hell he gets him about halfway up when the AJ says nuh uh....rod tip slams to the water and KAPOW....90 lb power pro snaps like a rifle shot!:hoppingmad



oh well, gotta a nice box full, with sammich size mingos too, time to head off.

Thanks again guys for a great day on the water with some good folks...not to mention a NICE ride...:toast


----------



## Polebender (Oct 2, 2007)

Had a great time fishing with Wade, Gary, and Bret! I think I'm going to have to change my screen name from polebender to line buster!! That fresh AJ sure was good tonight!


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

That was a big one to be sure...must have been at least 120 lber at the very least!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I got it's rib meat in the oven now........


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Some pretty fish there. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

Scamp dinner....BUUUUUUUUUUUURP!


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Hell yeah fellas! Nice fish! Can't wait to catch some big AJ's!!

Bob


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

you guys are freakin gurues. fine job.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice Red Grouper.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I wish we coulda got a couple more grouper. Oh well, maybe next time. Still had a blast with ya'll. Good time with a good crew. I'd recomend any of these fellers if anyone needs a spot filled....


----------



## Bowed Up (Oct 4, 2007)

Looks like a good time for all. Having grilled reef donkey with a fresh squeezed orange juice reduction to glaze. You the man Gary.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Damn Norm....Gary said he was gonna give you 3 mingo fillets. You got lucky....


----------



## TkTom (Oct 18, 2007)

Hell Norm, at least they sharred with you, I stopped by Wade's house and he made me smell the (i believe it was) AJ he was cooking, we shot the S%^t a bit and when the timer went off he sent me on my way.... Man!!!! What a hell of a guy i tell ya...

Thanks again Wade for the invite and allowing me to use your driveway. I do appriciate it.

Tom


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Tom...you was in such a hurry to get that little girl home and jump her bones you wouldn't have stayed to try some anyway.......


----------



## Bowed Up (Oct 4, 2007)

Wade, next time y'all kill em, I'll cook em. The orange glaze was a home run on the grilled AJ. Tom I need some oranges!!!!! How's that tree putting out this year????


----------



## TkTom (Oct 18, 2007)

Come get em, the tree is loaded. I have not tried one yet, they just changed color.

Wade,

She went home, I went to work, Tonight (Tues) is the first time I will have seen her since she left your house.


----------

